# Deutschsprachiger (Hard)Rock



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bands, die so klingen wie die Onkelz, Frei.Wild, Toxpack oder Kärbholz.
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein paar gute Tipps.

(Kein radikales Gedöns bitte, weder rechts noch links)

Und ja, ihr dürft hier auch über Deutschrock diskutieren.
Ich fange mal an:

Wie findet ihr die neue Scheibe von Frei.Wild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> [...]
> (Kein radikales Gedöns bitte, weder rechts noch links)
> [...]


na da sagt frei.wild doch was andres...


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Zählen zu Deutschrock nicht auch Bands wie Juli, Silbermond, Rosenstolz etc?


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> na da sagt frei.wild doch was andres...



Örm ... nö.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O07O6wzxL5I



> Zählen zu Deutschrock nicht auch Bands wie Juli, Silbermond, Rosenstolz etc?



Gut möglich, weiß ich nicht genau.
Aber anhand der oberen Bands sollte klar sein, was ich meine.^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Aber anhand der oberen Bands sollte klar sein, was ich meine.^^



Dann find ich Deutschrock als Überschrift aber unpassend, wenn du damit nicht sämtlichen meinst^^,
die Welt is groß, größer als man meint =)


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Dann find ich Deutschrock als Überschrift aber unpassend, wenn du damit nicht sämtlichen meinst^^,
> die Welt is groß, größer als man meint =)



Was soll ich da sonst hinschreiben?^^

"Non-Mainstream Deutschrock"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was soll ich da sonst hinschreiben?^^
> 
> "Non-Mainstream Deutschrock"?
> 
> ...



Wenn du so Plump bist, gerne


Mal von abgesehen  Mainstream =/= Böse.
Und ich finde das dieser "Second-Stream" sowieso mittlerweile fast genausogroß ist, wenn ich mir die Schulen bei uns angucke, von daher eh nichmehr soo treffend die bezeichnung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Mal von abgesehen  Mainstream =/= Böse.
> Und ich finde das dieser "Second-Stream" sowieso mittlerweile fast genausogroß ist, wenn ich mir die Schulen bei uns angucke, von daher eh nichmehr soo treffend die bezeichnung.



Das hab ich auch garnicht gesagt, aber ich weiß, was Du denkst. :]
Du denkst, nur weil ich Metal höre, verteufle ich den Mainstream, dem ist aber nicht so.
Ich akzeptiere ihn, solange ich ihn nicht hören muss, wenn ich nicht unbedingt will.

Meinetwegen können wir den Thread auch auf Silbermond und Konsorten ausweiten.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (27. Oktober 2009)

Also, Silbermond und Juli sind rockig, aber kein "Deutschrock" in dem Sinne.

Genau genommen gibts diesen auch nicht mehr, das waren früher Leute wie Peter Maffay und ähnliches, aber setzen wir mal die genannten Bands als "Deutschrock" an.

Dann sind Bands wie Frei.Wild, die ganz und gar nichts mit rechts zu tun haben, Toxpack und ähnliche, als HardRock, Punk, Oi! und Streetcore anzusehen.

Die Grenzen zu den jeweiligen "Szenen" sind fließend und da es wohl etwas heftiger sein darf, hier mal eine kleine Auflistung:

Toxpack, Troopers, Berliner Weiße, Eastside Boys, Broilers, 4 Promille (leider nicht mehr aktiv), Massendefekt, Soifass, Wilde Jungs, Wochenendterroristen, Unantastbar, Radau AG, Dritte Wahl, Krawallbrüder, Ladehemmung und nicht zuletzt die legendären Daily Terror.

Mehr in Richtung HardRock und Gothic:

Eisheilig, Letzte Instanz, Mina Harker, Rabenschrey, Weissglut (nicht vom neuen Projekt des ehemaligen Sängers beeindrucken lassen, sondern die alten Sachen "bewerten"), L'âme Imortelle, Lacrimosa, In Extremo.

In die andere Richtung, also mehr RockPop, ist die Auswahl zu groß um hier einen Ansatz zu bieten und es gibt genug in den Charts oder auf den Musiksendern.

Bei allein genannten Bands kann man zum Teil zwar schon so etwas wie "politische" Aussagen hören, aber keine Parolen, denn so etwas kommt mir nicht auf die Platte oder ins Regal


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm,

also Frei.Wild wird noch offiziell dem Deutschrock zugerechnet, den es sehr wohl noch gibt.
Und die Diskussionen um sie, wegen rechtem Hintergrund, sind schon berechtigt, da sie mal
auf einer rechten Veranstaltung spielen wollten - sich auf Druck aber anders entschieden haben und 
sich ab da ganz von rechts verabschiedeten.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Solange sie texlich nicht wie diese Rechtsrock-Bands (Oder der genaue Gegenpart) sind, dann geht das.
Meinetwegen kann einer von denen rechts sein, solange er nicht davon singt ist es mir egal.
Sonst müsste ich ja auch aufhören, Bands mit christlichen Mitglieder zu hören, da ich Religionen genauso wenig mag.
Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.

Hin zu Eysenbeiss' Tipps:

Die Tipps eher abseits des Rocks lass ich mal weg. Zumal mir da fast alles hinlänglich bekannt ist. (Vor allem In Extremo)

Bei den anderen Sachen muss ich mich noch genauer reinhören, aber bei einigen sind mir die Stimmen schon zu weich.
Die muss bei mir rau sein. Kratzig oder auch einfach brüllend. Wenn die so hoch ist, dann erfüllt der Deutschrock nicht den Sinn für mich.^^

Für mich ist Deutschrock (Die Bands, die ich oben genannt habe) vor allem ein Ventil abseits des Metals.
Und vor allem eines, auf dessen Texte ich mich leichter einlassen kann.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (27. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> also Frei.Wild wird noch offiziell dem Deutschrock zugerechnet, den es sehr wohl noch gibt.
> Und die Diskussionen um sie, wegen rechtem Hintergrund, sind schon berechtigt, da sie mal
> ...




Genau SO entstehen Gerüchte und Verleumdungen.

Es gibt einen Unterschied ob man irgendwo spielen WILL, weil man sich mit etwas identifiziert, oder ob man eingeladen wird um auf einer Veranstaltung zu spielen und dann RECHTZEITIG feststellt, das man mit den Veranstaltern doch nichts zu tun haben möchte.

Genau SO war das damals nämlich und nicht sonst irgendwie, die Jungs sind heimatverbunden, was man von mir aus auch patriotisch nennen kann, aber mit Faschisten und ähnlichem Pack haben und hatten sie nie was am Hut.

PUNKT.

Viele kleine bands machen den Fehler, in der Anfangsphase überrall zu spielen, wo es möglich ist, egal wer was veranstaltet, das beste Beispiel sind die Onkelz, die zwar zusätzlich den Fehler gemacht haben zwei beschissene Songs zu schreiben und zu "singen", die aber im Prinzip mit der Ideologie, die man ihnen immer angedichtet hat, nie wirklich was zu tun gehabt haben.

Mehr schreib ich jetzt dazu aber wieder nicht, denn den meisten Leuten kann man es eh nicht recht machen, die glauben nur, wissen aber NICHTS.

Ach und Blood, Troopers, dürften für dich vom Stil her die Verbindung beider Genres am ehesten darstellen.


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

wenn du in extremo nennst dann nenn bitte auch Schandmaul weil die sind dann genau so Folk-Rock (wobei man dann auch Corvus Corax die übrigens nächstes jahr auf wacken spielen werden nennen muss)

edit: na gut dann halt nicht sry blood


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du politisch denkst und inwiefern du politische Texte magst oder nicht magst.
Fahnenflucht ist aber definitv ne nette Band. Wenn man auf die Texte klarkommt, die ganz klar nen linken Hieb weg haben.

Wenn es eher in die Folkecke geht steht Subway to Sally über allem. Wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

du hast noch nicht mal den anfangspost gelesen *cry*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs mit j.b.o oder knorkator?
is deutsch und machen rock oder metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

Jennifer Rostock wären auch noch zu nennen


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie wärs mit j.b.o oder knorkator?



Hab ich, kenn ich.



BBQBoB schrieb:


> Jennifer Rostock wären auch noch zu nennen



Will ich nicht. ;D



Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du politisch denkst und inwiefern du politische Texte magst oder nicht magst.
> Fahnenflucht ist aber definitv ne nette Band. Wenn man auf die Texte klarkommt, die ganz klar nen linken Hieb weg haben.



Your skill in reading has not increased.

@*Eysenbeiss: *Troopers ist gemerkt. Gefällt mir, auch wenn der Sound nicht perfekt ist.


----------



## Teal (27. Oktober 2009)

Mir fallen spontan die Jungs von *Ohrenfeindt* ein:


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Mir fallen spontan die Jungs von *Ohrenfeindt* ein:



Yeah, AC/DC auf deutsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (27. Oktober 2009)

So in etwa - ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich mir dann doch lieber Chrome Division o. Ä. anhöre. Die sind aber nicht aus Deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

"Mit Vollgas & Blaulicht" ist ja mal genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohrenfeindt gefällt mir echt gut.

EDIT: Und ich hab mal den Titel des Thread geändert.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (27. Oktober 2009)

Ohrenfeindt hab ich mal absichtlich außen vor gelassen, weil ich die Palette nicht zu brei auffächern wollte, aber selbstversändlich sind sie in ihrem Bereich erste Sahne, mein Favorit ist "Fluchtwagenfahrer", neben "Parasit" und "So laut wie ich kann".

jbo haben hier aber echt nix zu suchen, das ist Pop.

Dann kann man schon eher Bands wie Panik (ehemals Nevada Tan), Omas Zwerge oder Panda nehmen, obwohl das alles schon recht seicht wird.

Stoppoks neues Album kann ich auch empfehlen, ist aber auch eher was spezielles und natürlich darf man dann den guten alten W. also Weidner nicht vergessen, aber irgendwann und -wo muss man dann auch eine Grenze ziehen, da man nicht Toxpack und Silbermond in einem Satz nennen sollte, auch wenn ich das gerade getan hab ;-)

Ach ja, COR noch vergessen, aber auch die sind schon recht speziell, wobei der Albumtitel "Seit ich die Menschen kenne, liebe ich die Tiere" oftmals den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft.


Ansonsten sind folgende Songs bei mir momentan ständig in der Playlist 

Toxpack - 100 Prozent Ich & so viele Tage & Wie ich bin & Racheengel & Komm sags mir & Cultus Interruptus
Berliner Weiße - keine Toleranz & Immer anders & Haltet die Welt an& Stammkneipe
Wilde Jungs - Multikriminell & kein böser Ort
Broilers - Alles was ich tat & Wenn ich es will
Verlorene Jungs - Verzeihn heißt nicht vergessen, & Ich musste gehen & Extrem unangenehm  (mussten sich ja unbedingt von Schwefel trenenn die Deppen)
Troopers - Geliebt gehasst & Gassenhauer & Feige Sau
Unantastbar - Niemals wie ihr
4 Promille - Alte Schule & So schmerzt der Winter & Auf der Suche nach der Freiheit      (haben sich leider auch verabschiedet)
Eastside Boys - Eastside Boy & Du hast mich verloren


Gibt aber gerade im Bereich  Punk & OI! viel und zum Teil auch richtig gute Bands in Deutschland


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> jbo haben hier aber echt nix zu suchen, das ist Pop.



Das meinst Du nicht wirklich ernst? xD


----------



## Thoor (2. November 2009)

@Topic: 

Mir fallen da noch:
Subway to Sally
Schandmaul
Tanzwut
Apokalyptische Reiter
Broiler
Berserker


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. November 2009)

Also ich hör meistens:

Ärzte
Rammstein
Toten Hosen
Böhse Onkelz
Floggin Mollys
4 Promille
Dritte Wahl
Knorkator
Abstürzende Brieftauben
uvm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (7. November 2009)

Ok Leute. Ich habe den Thread lange genug verfolgt um nun sagen zu können: Es reicht. Setzt die Diskussion bitte per PM fort. Oder noch besser: Lasst es einfach. Ich räume inzwischen den Thread mal etwas auf - damit hier weiter über deutschsprachige Rockmusik diskuttiert werden kann, ohne gleich wieder in irgendwelche politischen Streitereien zu gipfeln.


----------



## F-S-N (8. November 2009)

KC
Schusterjungs
....

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oi!
da werden auch paar bands gennant.


----------



## Grushdak (9. November 2009)

Vielleicht nicht so wie die BO - zählen aber dennoch zum Deutschrock.

*allererste Vertreter* zum Anfang des Deutschrock *1968*, wobei sich später so einige ins Ausland orientierten.

Amon Düül
Guru Guru
Can
Organisation (später Kraftwerk)
Embryo
Tangerine Dream
Percewood's Onagram
Puhdys
Panta Rhei (später Karat)
Petra Zieger
Klaus Renft Combo
Ihre Kinder  uvm.

*80er Jahre*

Manche Lieder tendierten zwar öfters auch woanders hin - aber sie konnte man zum Rock dazuzählen.
Punk, New Wave und die NDW hatten in der Zeit auch viel Einfluss bzw. entwickelten sich.

Einstürzende Neubauten
Interzone
Nina Hagen Band aus der  Spliff wurde
BAP
Zeltinger Band 

Rock mit etwas poppiger Note

Peter Maffay,
Juliane Werding
Gitte
Spider Murphy Gang uvm.

Dann irgendwann kam die neue Generation des Deutschrocks - oft angelehnt an Punk und Oi!

Böhse Onkelz
Die Toten Hosen
Die Ärzte   uvm.

Heutzutage verschwimmt die Musik sehr oft bei den Gruppen -
fast jeder bedient sich an allen Genren.

Daher gibt es nur noch die 2 Oberbegriffe Deutschrock (deutschsprachige Lieder)

Rammstein
Frei.Wild
In Extremo
Der W.

und Krautrock (internationale Lieder)


Quelle: *Wiki* - da ich eh nur minimal paar Bands davon "etwas" kenne.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Ich würd den Thread hier gerne mal für was benutzen:

Ich hör sehr gerne bands wie onkelz, kärbholz, frei.wild und co. 
aktuell bin ich auf der suche nach bands die ähnlich klingen, so texte halt wie aus dem leben gegriffen (oi passt eig relativ gut nur handeln da 90% der texte vom suff und vom prügeln :< ist nicht so dolle wa)

Jetzt bin ich grade auf folgende Bands gestossen:

Faust (nicht die krautrockband!)
Verlorene Freiheit

kann mir jemand der geistig noch ganz dicht ist und nicht von irgend ner politischen sekte in den wahnsinn gezogen wurde sagen in welche richtung diese bands gehen (vorallem faust, weil die texte klingen ganz nett nur labern da unten alle von faschos etc.... andere sagen sie seien nur normale deutschrockmusiker...da youtube leider bekannt dafür ist ziemlich viele blinde vollpfosten als abonnenten zu haben kann ich da nicht wirklich drauf gehen))

kennt jemand evtl. noch ähnliche bands? Einfach bands die weder links noch rechts sind und nette texte aus dem leben haben .<

danke schonmal...

/e hab da noch ne band wo ich wissen möchte ob die arg ins linke soziale gehen, und zwar unantastbar :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2010)

@ thoor: massendefekt.
texte ausm leben, klingt ähnlich wie onkelz, soweit ich weiss keine politische richtung und auf ihrer website kannst auch 4 oder 5 lieder gratis runterladen^^

kannst ja hier mal reinhören 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EkoAELR_G8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ thoor: massendefekt.
> texte ausm leben, klingt ähnlich wie onkelz, soweit ich weiss keine politische richtung und auf ihrer website kannst auch 4 oder 5 lieder gratis runterladen^^
> 
> kannst ja hier mal reinhören
> ...



Super, toll danke dir :-)

Kann mir hier evtl. jemand was zu Faust, Verlorene Freiheit und Unantastbar was sagen :<


----------



## Bloodletting (2. August 2010)

> 1.)*Faust* ist eine deutsche Krautrockband, die 1970 in Hamburg entstand, als sich die Mitglieder zweier früherer Bands, Nukleus (bestehend aus Péron, Sosna und Wüsthoff) und Campylognatus Citelli (bestehend aus Diermaier, Irmler und Meifert), zusammenschlossen.
> 
> Die zunächst noch namenlose Gruppe traf auf den Musikjournalisten Uwe Nettelbeck, der ihnen einen Vertrag bei der Plattenfirma Polydor verschaffte. Polydor richtete in einer alten Dorfschule in Wümme ein Studio ein, in das die Band mit Nettelbeck und Toningenieur Kurt Graupner einzog. Dort entstanden die ersten beiden Alben (Faust und So Far) sowie Kollaborationen mit Slapp Happy (Sort Of, Acnalbasac Noom) und Tony Conrad (Outside the Dream Syndicate).
> 
> ...





> „Knallhart unter die Haut“ heisst es im Song „Rebellion“ der aktuellen Scheibe von Unantastbar. Treffender kann man die Südtiroler Band wohl nicht beschreiben. Punkrock-Riffs gepaart mit rauhem Oi!Punk, immer geradeaus und immer gegen den Mainstream. Ganz einfach Unantastbar.
> 
> Was 2004 noch als Abenteuer im Proberaum begann, ist mittlerweile zu einem festen Bestandteil unseres Lebens geworden.
> 
> ...




Quelle: Last.fm

Zu Verlorene Freiheit steht nichts da.


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Quelle: Last.fm
> 
> Zu Verlorene Freiheit steht nichts da.



ich mein eben nicht krautrock faust sondern deutschrock faust :S ich mag die musik im grunde will aber nicht als fascho dastehen ._.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich mein eben nicht krautrock faust sondern deutschrock faust :S ich mag die musik im grunde will aber nicht als fascho dastehen ._.



guck mal bei 2) -.-


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> guck mal bei 2) -.-



my bad dude, thx trotzdem :-)


----------

